# Indian Fantails



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

Does Anyone Raise Indian Fantails, Saxon Monks,priests, Or Saxon Breasts In Nothern Wisconsin


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

I do. I am Sumit from India...


----------



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

hii sumit.
were in wisconsin do you live? 
i live in cushing


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

I am from India, Kolkata. Where is Wisconsin


----------

